# Suche Commencal V3 Inserts



## peeeti (17. März 2014)

Hallo wie im Titel schon beschrieben suche ich Commencal V3 Inserts für die kurze Kettenstrebe.
Will die wer los haben?

Grüße!


----------



## Irvine78 (18. März 2014)

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502436


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (19. März 2014)

Das ist mir schon bekannt. Aber wenn ich so dumm wäre und die mir für 40 Euro + Versand kaufen würde. Dann würde ich hier nicht danach suchen.


----------



## peeeti (23. März 2014)

Keiner?


----------

